
Why Rebel Groups Love the Toyota Hilux - MaysonL
http://www.newsweek.com/2010/10/14/why-rebel-groups-love-the-toyota-hilux.html
======
chrisbolt
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1794419>

